# is BENTONITE CLAY the same as a mineral rock



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Not the same, but mineral rock contains bentonite. Also depends on what bentonite. There's calcium bentonite and also sodium bentonite.


----------



## cookymonster760 (Apr 30, 2011)

witch one is better for shrimps and snails


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Calcium would be much more beneficial for shrimp.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Just an FYI, 2 lbs will last you somewhere around forever and 2 forevers. You could prob portion it up into 4-8 oz portions and make back your cost, while still having enough to last .5 forevers.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Be careful though, dumping clay in your tank will rapidly increase your tds and GH, which could kill off shrimp and plants. So add a tiny amount.


----------



## cookymonster760 (Apr 30, 2011)

ok thanks guys i will probably part it out in 1oz packets and sell it as for dozing i was planning on adding 1 table spoon a month in my 30 gal


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

That's WAY too much


----------



## tnt808 (May 6, 2011)

So is the calcium rock not good for tds? or just a little is okay.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Mineral rock is solid, it dissolves very slowly. Powdered clay dissolves all at once. You could add 1cc per month probably


----------



## cookymonster760 (Apr 30, 2011)

ok good to know thanks


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

dang I must be overdosing my powder clay...I throw in a smidge with every WC...should probably cut that back to every other WC huh?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I use .15cc per 10 gallons at wc


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

IMO, I think your best option is calcium montmorrilonite clay instead of bentonite. I've used both and the sodium bentonite just floats around. Montmo will sink and has several applications within aquaria (trace fertilizer, water clarifier, beneficial bacteria enhancer, etc).

How montmo/bentonite clays benefit shrimp is very disputable. IME, the only real benefit of these additives is that they provide an excellent surface for the growth of microorganisms and hence shrimp food. As far as molting and coloration and coloration are concerned, IME it's effects are negligible at best.


----------



## 76dragon (Feb 11, 2012)

Intreresting. I just bought 4 lbs of the calcium bentonite . I am glad I read this cause I was going to put it in a baggie and use it like my peat moss.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

that would raise your GH a LOT if you put montmorillonite in a filter bag and put it in your filter (or calcium bentonite)


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

What about Mineral Rock vs Fluval Shrimp Mineral Supplement (liquid)


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Mineral rock and fluval minerals serve 2 different functions. Fluval minerals is used to raise the GH of the water, mineral rock is there to provide a station shrimp can suckle other minerals from.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh then I just ordered Fluval Mineral Supplement for nothing =). Canceling order now.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

OverStocked said:


> Just an FYI, 2 lbs will last you somewhere around forever and 2 forevers. You could prob portion it up into 4-8 oz portions and make back your cost, while still having enough to last .5 forevers.


I laughed out loud at this. Great poast!


----------

